# new in usa



## ezidkhan (Sep 5, 2008)

dear friends 

how are you . its been long since last time i was here receiving your kind responses . i wanna say that finally am here , in the states in st petersburg , florida state .

after years of waiting . now with the first big move being done , i see my self obliged to do the second biggest move as soon as possible , which can in way or another decide if i need to stay here or go back to sweden where i came from and lived as ( immigrant ) , so my second move is to find a descent job that will help me to support a family of 6 . i arrived here 2 weeks ago . with my wife and 4 daughters seeking better live . i have BA in english language and speak arabic ( formal , iraqi , egyptian , and badawi ) and also kuridsh ( kurmandji , bahdinani and some sorani ) . i used to be a high school teacher and also worked in so many other fields including translations , coordinations , general relations , custemer service , project assisting manager with us army for more than 146 successful projects ....etc .


please help me out with your generous replies and suggestion , about possible jobs , or job offers , which is better for abig family - florida or phoenix in arizona .

i have hundereds of questions that are making me sleepless . simply .... i need your help .


respectfully


----------



## ezidkhan (Sep 5, 2008)

i wonder why no one replied yet


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello Ezidkhan,
To be honest, your question is a little bit vague, which might account for the slow response. Your background is kind of unique - certainly from the languages side of things - and you may find that you need to go where the work is. Florida or Arizona may not be your best alternatives, at least not in terms of finding a job.

Maybe if you post a few of your other questions, folks here in the forum will have some ideas for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## raissazhou02 (Jul 3, 2009)

First , i am so glad to here that you finally lived in USA successfully. But for your next question, it is really hard to answer, I can only tell you the best method is try by yourself, because you are just live there, you can see, hear, and you also change your plans accordingly. Good lucy for you.


----------



## ezidkhan (Sep 5, 2008)

thank you for the replies .

i wonder what are the other states that i need to go to look for jobs . here am doing my best with everything i can , to search .

respect to all who replied


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You have McDill airbase ...just down the road .... 
Interpreter may be a need in that field 

MacDill Air Force Base - Home


----------

